# 200 Year Old Corked Flask of Mineral Water Found at the Bottom of Baltic Sea



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2014)

A 200 year old flask of Seltzers water, still unopened, was found at the bottom of the Baltic Sea in debris from a shipwreck...http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...old-corked-Selters-flask-deep-Baltic-sea.html


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2014)

You would think the guy in the boat holding it ,would be using both hands!  The drink just might be returned to the "drink"!


----------

